

After a Two-Year Trek, NASA’s Mars Rover Reaches Its Mountain Lab - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/12/science/space/after-a-two-year-trek-nasa-mars-rover-reaches-its-mountain-lab.html?ref=science&_r=0

======
dang
This story had much attention here a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8307790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8307790).

You can find whether a story has already appeared by using the Search box at
the bottom of most HN pages. Reposts are ok after about a year. If a story
hasn't had much attention on HN yet, it's also ok to repost.

